# Converting Carport into a Stable?



## itsvivian (Jul 10, 2021)

Hello, has anyone converted their carport into a stable? If so, would you mind sharing pictures and information on how you built it?
Thank you!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Is this carport attached to a house or free-standing? Obviously, you can't have a barn attached to a house - though it would be incredibly convenient!

Maybe attach pictures and we can make suggestions? It all depends on what materials were used to build the carport. And people may have different ideas of what you mean by a carport.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A carport to me is attached to a house with the cement foundation. IF you have a free standing structure and it is away from the house , you could probably frame up some sides and make it 3 sided and throw some fencing around it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When I hear "carport" this is what I think of...















It might not be exactly like this but the variations are great you can do...
Yes, I've seen them but it is not what I have.
If you do metal sides to the ground please, please line the wall of the stall with thick sheets of plywood or plank boards very closely spaced so no hoof can go through the metal walls from a kick or bump and de-glove the leg or worse sever a blood vessel and bleed seriously...
Metal carports can work, but care must be used to protect our hooved friends who sometimes you think they invent ways to get hurt...
I've also seen people use vinyl covered carports...and wood construction attached to a building..






















Depending upon where you live, your weather conditions year round will make selection of and the assembly and longevity of a carport be short-term or possibly more years than many expect...

You need to plan and plan carefully if you use these type of structures but that are do-able and a good beginning to provide shelter from the elements for your horses...
A structure attached to a existing building is also a possibility and offers great possibilities too...
So many combinations are possible...pictures to be shared of something in particular you need to give more specifics as to what it is you search for...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

My husband built a beautiful lean-to with attached tack/ feed room for my mare. As for a carport:
It needs to have three solid walls, with the opening facing against prevailing winds (usually east or south). 
It needs sturdy kick boards on the walls at least four feet high.
If the floor is concrete, you MUST install rubber floor mats. 
If it’s large enough, consider a wall with a doorway and deadbar to keep feed and tack in.
You may need to consult your township to see if it’s stipulated that you must keep livestock a certain distance from a dwelling.
Alternately, one can purchase a pre-made lean-to/tack room combo.


----------



## Marlar (Sep 27, 2021)

Have a good day! Unfortunately, I did the same operation, but vice versa converted stables in the timber carport. The thing that I faced was restructuring the 2 points of great weight at prop. I advise you to approach a professional carport company, at least take time consulting on your plans. If you convert the carport into a stable without paying attention to weather/building peculiarities, your horses are at risk, as well as your family members. Would you please address the professional carport Sydney company to guarantee the safety of your building plans?


----------

